# Do you allow pax to put their gym bags on your back seat?



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

While I was cleaning and restoring my leather seats yesterday I noticed a few small tears in my leather seat. I also noticed when these pax get in with their huge gym bags they like to throw them into the seat before getting in. So I have decided any bags will now go in the far back (suv) or on the floor. I don't think this is unreasonable because most of them have no consideration for anyone else's property; from slamming the door to thinking we should tote their dirty golf clubs which I also endured yesterday after cleaning my suv, against my better judgement. I almost cancelled on them. Next time I will tell them there is a cash cleaning fee for dirty clubs or they will have to reorder another car.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the road to 1 star....


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> the road to 1 star....


Screw them - you are right cause someone gave me less than a 5 yesterday. Must have been when I told the golf students they left dirt all over the back. He said oh, good it wasn't muddy yesterday. These little rich international students playing golf at $54/head and no tip. Next time I will ride up to them and cancel.
Bart I guess you don't have leather seats and a new car right.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I get it, and I go through the same issue every time. This is what I do to keep things as best as I can.

1)Check your backseat after every ride. Look for damage and dirt. Report to Uber any damage and cleaning fee.
2) Ask to put the bag in the trunk. Tell them large bags must go in the trunk or floor for safety reasons. Same reason as an airplane. Say it's a new Uber rule for the safety of the drivers.
3) They can continue to refuse and lets face it they are paying and this is one of the risks.

All you can do is mitigate that risk.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I get it, and I go through the same issue every time. This is what I do to keep things as best as I can.
> 
> 1)Check your backseat after every ride. Look for damage and dirt. Report to Uber any damage and cleaning fee.
> 2) Ask to put the bag in the trunk. Tell them large bags must go in the trunk or floor for safety reasons. Same reason as an airplane. Say it's a new Uber rule for the safety of the drivers.
> ...


In a perfect world I would check after every ride. It is a small tear but it is softer leather so I must be careful. I can easily pop the lift gate with a simple touch of the button which doesn't require getting out if it looks like they have heavy bags. I guess I'm just venting. Just purchased the weather tech floor mats cause my new carpet mats are ruined after 3 mo of part time driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Bart I guess you don't have leather seats and a new car right.


i have a 2015 model car with leathers, I just dont have any rip/tear issues in my seats
ive had plenty of pax with bags and things
only think i mandate to the trunk is luggage


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

What about dead bodies


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> the road to 1 star....


If not less, with an added message "driver is disrespectful" :))


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

zMann said:


> If not less, with an added message "driver is disrespectful" :))


You could be right - I'm sure I've been accused of much worse.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i have a 2015 model car with leathers, I just dont have any rip/tear issues in my seats
> ive had plenty of pax with bags and things
> only think i mandate to the trunk is luggage


So have you ever had anyone damage anything in your 2015 with leathers by a pax?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> So have you ever had anyone damage anything in your 2015 with leathers by a pax?


for seats nothing that could be easily and quickly fixed by Lexol

otherwise carpets and matts have been dirty, but easily cleanable as well


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Choochie said:


> You could be right - I'm sure I've been accused of much worse.


Unfortunately, some riders need to know that drivers are hard workers and have their own family and kids to support too and should be treated fairly and rated accordingly.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> for seats nothing that could be easily and quickly fixed by Lexol
> 
> otherwise carpets and matts have been dirty, but easily cleanable as well


I used Lexol to clean and restore my leather which is when I found it. It was a small tear but still aggravating.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

zMann said:


> Unfortunately, some riders need to know that drivers are hard workers and have their own family and kids to support too and should be treated fairly and rated accordingly.


I just needed to vent - I cart around tons of little rich international kids who seem to go to dinner, golf, movies _all the time_ and could give a sh*t about someone else's property. Sometimes they hurl their stuff in the car, slam the door, etc. and then finding the ripped leather was aggravating. The worst part is I just got done detailing my car!! Then after that I get the call with the "kids" and their dirty golf clubs. Just got on my nerves yesterday.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

SydX said:


> What about dead bodies


 They can ride on the top strapped with bungee chords.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I just needed to vent - I cart around tons of little rich international kids who seem to go to dinner, golf, movies _all the time_ and could give a sh*t about someone else's property. Sometimes they hurl their stuff in the car, slam the door, etc. and then finding the ripped leather was aggravating. The worst part is I just got done detailing my car!! Then after that I get the call with the "kids" and their dirty golf clubs. Just got on my nerves yesterday.


What a cliche... Rich international kids not having their own chaffeur but using Uber instead lol... Rich enuff for golf, dinner but not rich enuff for professional chaffeur lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

You get it!!! Yeah like strap them to the roof racks. Thanks for making me laugh Lidman!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> What a cliche... Rich international kids not having their own chaffeur but using Uber instead lol... Rich enuff for golf, dinner but not rich enuff for professional chaffeur lol


They send them over here just to learn English- the teenagers anyway. The remainder of the majority riders are college age. We have a large college market in this area, many colleges in such a small area from Worcester to Boston. I like college kids though, as they aren't as sober as the adults. The teens don't take the bus to school - just uber, wherever they need to go. I pick up the girlfriend- teenager, who directs me to fetch her boyfriend and then I am shuttling them off to a steakhouse for dinner or a movie. I guess I should be grateful as they make up a lot of business. Then from the gym to home, etc. They save their $$ from the uber ride to enjoy their lifestyle.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> What a cliche... Rich international kids not having their own chaffeur but using Uber instead lol... Rich enuff for golf, dinner but not rich enuff for professional chaffeur lol


There are at least 500 students at the English learning school and tons going to prep schools and colleges. I would say students comprise about 60% of business here. The teens tell me the host family gets $1000 month to share their home with them. That could be a good racket for someone but not me. Rich enough for indulging on fun - who needs a chauffeur when uber is a phone call away!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I get it, and I go through the same issue every time. This is what I do to keep things as best as I can.
> 
> 1)Check your backseat after every ride. Look for damage and dirt. Report to Uber any damage and cleaning fee.
> 2) Ask to put the bag in the trunk. Tell them large bags must go in the trunk or floor for safety reasons. Same reason as an airplane. Say it's a new Uber rule for the safety of the drivers.
> ...


As long as it doesn't do any damage to the seats and such, I have no problem with it. Now bicycles are a different story!!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sheesh just there to learn english... Lemme guess they're Chinese lol


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

They're Chinese with Russian accents.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahhhh Chinese Russians


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> Sheesh just there to learn english... Lemme guess they're Chinese lol


Oh yeah they teach English in their country but maybe they want the U.S. accent or maybe something else.......


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe its for the prestige lol... 
Weve got heaps here in Sydney too.
Only thing is ive never really encountered them Ubering. They got their own cars usually Bmws, Audis, Mercs u know what i mean lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> Sheesh just there to learn english... Lemme guess they're Chinese lol


Do you have any numbers in mind that you could tell me so I can play the lottery. You seem to be good at guessing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> They can ride on the top strapped with bungee chords.


I'd rather put the dead bodies in the car and bungee cord the live ones. Be less annoying that way.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> I believe its for the prestige lol...
> Weve got heaps here in Sydney too.
> Only thing is ive never really encountered them Ubering. They got their own cars usually Bmws, Audis, Mercs u know what i mean lol


A lot of them here are teenagers. They have their own uber account. Well at least it is not the host family's account cause the name is Chinese. All of the host families I'm told have been white mostly, although one recently had a black host family but never Chinese, hmmm. Any guesses why?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh dear, speaking of teenagers, prom nights are coming up soon. No way am I going to uber for a bunch of brats.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

if they're under 18 they're not allowed to have their own uber account. if they are under 18 bust em.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

SydX said:


> I believe its for the prestige lol...
> Weve got heaps here in Sydney too.
> Only thing is ive never really encountered them Ubering. They got their own cars usually Bmws, Audis, Mercs u know what i mean lol


2, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28, 33, 38

If u win your splitting sum with me


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

zMann said:


> Unfortunately, some riders need to know that drivers are hard workers and have their own family and kids to support too and should be treated fairly and rated accordingly.


The truth is: people who care already know. Those who don't know don't care. One of my favorite comparisons: the "never ever shake a baby" billboards.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> if they're under 18 they're not allowed to have their own uber account. if they are under 18 bust em.


I asked the csr's at uber and was told "if you don't feel comfortable you can refuse the ride". They know they are riding uber and quite frankly represent a large portion of their business. They never said it was illegal or against their policy.
Same way they told me the other day when I asked about people with infants and no car seat that I refused to take. I specifically asked if it is legal to take them without a car seat. Again "if you don't feel comfortable don't take them". The onus is on us if anything happens.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> 2, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28, 33, 38
> 
> If u win your splitting sum with me


I will play that and let you know. Then we both quit uber! Deal!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Choochie said:


> They never said it was illegal or against their policy.


It is against the stated Uber policy.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> The truth is: people who care already know. Those who don't know don't care. One of my favorite comparisons: the "never ever shake a baby" billboards.


They like the anonymity of being able to use the power of the pen or should I say keyboard - no different than these forums. Oh strike that - did I say that!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It is against the stated Uber policy.


They Look the other way as their leader does....


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> 2, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28, 33, 38
> 
> If u win your splitting sum with me


I see a pattern...1,2,3,8


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

In this thread: People think all car leather interiors are the same.

Toyota's leather for example isn't leather at all, it's something called Softex possibly is more durable than real leather but not as luxurious. Unless you're in a higher end model of Toyota, that's what you get. Not leather


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> In this thread: People think all car leather interiors are the same.
> 
> Toyota's leather for example isn't leather at all, it's something called Softex possibly is more durable than real leather but not as luxurious. Unless you're in a higher end model of Toyota, that's what you get. Not leather


Exactly, there are different grades of leather and the way they are dyed as well.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Exactly, there are different grades of leather and the way they are dyed as well.


I want the leather used in the Towncar!!!


----------



## uberXdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

when I see the pax about to do this, I personally try to help them, open the door and take it to the trunk, 5 star and saving my car.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I want the leather used in the Towncar!!!


 What kind of leather? Suede?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What kind of leather? Suede?


No, smooth, seen them more than 15 years old with perfect seats. I never get that endurance in newer cars


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> No, smooth, seen them more than 15 years old with perfect seats. I never get that endurance in newer cars


You can't find anything new very lasting. Appliances don't last more than 5 yrs anymore, no matter the cost. They are all made with cheap parts that break. Not like the old days.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I see a pattern...1,2,3,8


Chinese good fortune numbers lol


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

The rips in your leather, the scratches in your bumper, the dirt in your trunk are all the cost of doing business. Let's just hope you're charging enough per mile to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The rips in your leather, the scratches in your bumper, the dirt in your trunk are all the cost of doing business. Let's just hope you're charging enough per mile to make it worthwhile.


Yes I know - but if I caught it when it happened it would be Uber's cost of doing business, the ripped seat, that is! So be it! Uber fills in the gaps of my need for some short cash. Gets me through to the big checks that I make outside of this.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

SydX said:


> What about dead bodies


They go in the plastic tarp that's neatly folded in the trunk..... it sits right next to the shovel on top of the 50lb bag of lime.

.....................anyone need a ride???


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> While I was cleaning and restoring my leather seats yesterday I noticed a few small tears in my leather seat. I also noticed when these pax get in with their huge gym bags they like to throw them into the seat before getting in. So I have decided any bags will now go in the far back (suv) or on the floor. I don't think this is unreasonable because most of them have no consideration for anyone else's property; from slamming the door to thinking we should tote their dirty golf clubs which I also endured yesterday after cleaning my suv, against my better judgement. I almost cancelled on them. Next time I will tell them there is a cash cleaning fee for dirty clubs or they will have to reorder another car.


Anything large goes in the back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> No, smooth, seen them more than 15 years old with perfect seats. I never get that endurance in newer cars


I had a 1972 white cadillac with red leather interior. Car was rusty but the leather was pristine. That was 1990 or thereabouts so 18 years old. I've owned 4 caddies 69, 70, 72, and 76 but only the 72 was leather. Held up well.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> There are at least 500 students at the English learning school and tons going to prep schools and colleges. I would say students comprise about 60% of business here. The teens tell me the host family gets $1000 month to share their home with them. That could be a good racket for someone but not me. Rich enough for indulging on fun - who needs a chauffeur when uber is a phone call away!


^^^
I went to Andover.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Exactly, there are different grades of leather and the way they are dyed as well.


^^^
Yeah, I think that all leather these days isn't what it used to be. 
Since it was determined that Aniline dyes are carcinoginic, they have gone to cheaper grades of leather with the exception of the manufacturer's really high end machinery. 
I have leather but it actually smells more like plastic because of the process using a lot of silicones which actually shortens the life of the leather, just like anything that you buy for leather like your fave... Lexol. 
I had a loaner the other day with MBTex seats, and they actually smelled more like leather than my own seats.
My mom had a car that when you opened the door to get in, it smelled just like opening a ladies purse, the smell of leather was so strong. 
Those days are gone forever... particularly since MBTex seats look ten times better after 100K and the bolsters aren't all cracked up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Choochie said:


> While I was cleaning and restoring my leather seats yesterday I noticed a few small tears in my leather seat. I also noticed when these pax get in with their huge gym bags they like to throw them into the seat before getting in. So I have decided any bags will now go in the far back (suv) or on the floor. I don't think this is unreasonable because most of them have no consideration for anyone else's property; from slamming the door to thinking we should tote their dirty golf clubs which I also endured yesterday after cleaning my suv, against my better judgement. I almost cancelled on them. Next time I will tell them there is a cash cleaning fee for dirty clubs or they will have to reorder another car.


I had a Lyft Line pax tonight who had a mattress folded in half, tied to a hand cart with elastic cord, which he wheeled over to the car. LOL; No... just no... I thought as I No Showed him. What a loser - it's Lyft, not a removals service.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I went to Andover.


Very highly regarded Andover Academy. Now look at ya! Just kidding!


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Last weekend I had young DJ with musical equipment and huge speakers. I said your equipment can damage my leather seats and uber do not provide insurance for any commercial cargo. ...got my $5....no show.

I am wondering if pax luggage insured???


----------



## Cleveland Josh (Apr 3, 2015)

SydX said:


> What about dead bodies


Better be seeing a good tip before the ride starts


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cleveland Josh said:


> Better be seeing a good tip before the ride starts


Well are we talking freshly dead nicely sealed in plastic? Or rotting in a leaky suitcase? I do have SOME standards you know!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Very highly regarded Andover Academy. Now look at ya! Just kidding!


^^^
Hey, Choochie... you don't have to do the JK thing because I look at myself in the same manner, and believe me.... I'm not kidding. 
I lost almost everything in the "Bubble" and thank goodness I still have my house free and clear. 
Now the IRS is after my Social Security. 
I'll probably be working until I'm ossified behind the wheel.... with my hand out waiting for the tip.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey, Choochie... you don't have to do the JK thing because I look at myself in the same manner, and believe me.... I'm not kidding.
> I lost almost everything in the "Bubble" and thank goodness I still have my house free and clear.
> Now the IRS is after my Social Security.
> I'll probably be working until I'm ossified behind the wheel.... with my hand out waiting for the tip.


HA! HA! Well I didn't want to insult you. Some people "enjoy" driving and I do as well, (that's a good thing), but quite frankly I probably would find better things to do with my time if I didn't need some pocket change to float me through my next check. When your production goes down, for whatever reason, being in sales you have to do what you have to do. Look Uber-Doober, I'm with you on that one. Life has highs and lows and you just have to keep rolling with the punches. I am a survivor and sounds like you are too.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> HA! HA! Well I didn't want to insult you. Some people "enjoy" driving and I do as well, (that's a good thing), but quite frankly I probably would find better things to do with my time if I didn't need some pocket change to float me through my next check. When your production goes down, for whatever reason, being in sales you have to do what you have to do. Look Uber-Doober, I'm with you on that one. Life has highs and lows and you just have to keep rolling with the punches. I am a survivor and sounds like you are too.


^^^
Yup, hey... I'm old enuff to be the grandfather of most of the posters here. 
I HAVE to be a survivor because I see street people here in Vegas all the time... 125 degree heat and 25 degree mornings. 
Not good. 
Nobody believes how old I am (thankfully I got good genes from my parents). LOL!

To Webby: Hope this doesn't constitute a private conversation.... I'm just telling it as it is and giving some others some insight on what it's like. OK?


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I just learned a lot. Anytime I see someone coming with a bag, I will hit the trunk switch. Maybe they will get the hint.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I just learned a lot. Anytime I see someone coming with a bag, I will hit the trunk switch. Maybe they will get the hint.


^^^
Hopefully.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

This whole deal is a hope and a fart in the wind. You just hope the PAX don't smell it and give you a 3 star.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> This whole deal is a hope and a fart in the wind. You just hope the PAX don't smell it and give you a 3 star.


Speaking of farts these hockey chumps got in my car last night and the 3 were jammed in the back seat and one of them cut a fart - what would you do? I almost exposed him and rolled the window down but we were just pulling up to the drop off .


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober, I am a geezer also. A recent refugee from the tech world. 
I am actually glad I discovered Uber and Lyft. I am green as grass as a driver, but a couple hundred bucks a day makes what I have last longer while I look for a real job. I know when I interview with a 30 year old, I ain't going to get that job  Driving helps take some of that pressure off me. How about you?


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, I would hit the window switch so fast, and make a joke out of it. Everyone farts, and it is still funny in my 60's 
Guys actually laugh at fart jokes. That would be one.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> This whole deal is a hope and a fart in the wind. You just hope the PAX don't smell it and give you a 3 star.


That's a good way to handle it but you are right they may have a hissy fit but so be it. Tell them a little story about how your last car had a ripped seat when someone dragged their bag across it, etc. I guess they will have to deal with it - some of these folks have never owned anything nice and those who do should understand.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Did the back windows go down? Must be the smoke detector...... I'll fix that in about 5 seconds.....


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to school at UCSB. I worked my way through school, but a lot of the students were rich kids. I lived in an off campus dorm. They were quads. Two rich kids and two of us workers living in one quad. The rich kids would think nothing of taking and not returning your stuff because "you can just get a new one". I put a lock on my bedroom door after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Oh, I would hit the window switch so fast, and make a joke out of it. Everyone farts, and it is still funny in my 60's
> Guys actually laugh at fart jokes. That would be one.


Right, acknowledge and move on but since it was mixed company and elite athletes I gave them a pass-couldn't take the 1 star rating what a job - farts and all!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

In that case wait for the women to start fanning their noses...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> In that case wait for the women to start fanning their noses...


I was the only woman and it was like a fart in the elevator.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I know what my ex-wife, a police woman, would have said:

"Jesus H. Christ, this is not the barn you were born in!"

For you young 'uns, Charles Lindbergh's favorite exclamation was "Jesus H. Christ on a bicycle". No offense intended.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> I know what my ex-wife, a police woman, would have said:
> 
> "Jesus H. Christ, this is not the barn you were born in!"
> 
> For you young 'uns, Charles Lindbergh's favorite exclamation was "Jesus H. Christ". No offense intended.


I'm usually more like your ex, but it was a faint waft, cause if it was overpowering I would have had to put the windows down and they had no coat,of course, and it was very chilly so I cut them a break. I should have gotten 5 stars for that one!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> While I was cleaning and restoring my leather seats yesterday I noticed a few small tears in my leather seat. I also noticed when these pax get in with their huge gym bags they like to throw them into the seat before getting in. So I have decided any bags will now go in the far back (suv) or on the floor. I don't think this is unreasonable because most of them have no consideration for anyone else's property; from slamming the door to thinking we should tote their dirty golf clubs which I also endured yesterday after cleaning my suv, against my better judgement. I almost cancelled on them. Next time I will tell them there is a cash cleaning fee for dirty clubs or they will have to reorder another car.


Dirty club fee? I like that idea. I like it a lot. I charge a fee for uncaged animals other than assistance pooches.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Dirty club fee? I like that idea. I like it a lot. I charge a fee for uncaged animals other than assistance pooches.


How do you go about that?
As for the clubs, they were laying all over the back and I had to put the split seat down to accommodate them. So quite frankly if my seat didn't fold down they would have had to order a black car or a larger car. This resulted in dirt all over my freshly detailed car. So next time I will tell them they can order a black car or pay an additional fee. So since there is a reclean that has to be done before accepting another pax like your uncaged animal fee what do you tell them?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> How do you go about that?
> As for the clubs, they were laying all over the back and I had to put the split seat down to accommodate them. So quite frankly if my seat didn't fold down they would have had to order a black car or a larger car. This resulted in dirt all over my freshly detailed car. So next time I will tell them they can order a black car or pay an additional fee. So since there is a reclean that has to be done before accepting another pax like your uncaged animal fee what do you tell them?


If the pax has an uncaged pooch, I pull my canvas drop cloth out of the cargo area and cover the entire back seat. As I'm covering the upholstery I let the pax know there's a $10 cash Uber charge for transporting uncaged animals other than assistance dogs. This approach has never been a problem for the half dozen pooches I've transported And it just makes sense. I have black cloth upholstery. Yellow and golden Labs are hell on it.


----------

